# Belgium Jupiter Pro League 05-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
05 Oct 21:00 Lierse SK - R Aec Mons 2.25 3.40 3.20 +155 Lierse SK - R Aec Mons 
05 Oct 21:00 Yellow-Red KV Mechelen - Cercle Brugge KSV 1.70 3.75 5.10 +163 Yellow-Red KV Mechelen - Cercle Brugge KSV 
05 Oct 21:00 Royal Charleroi SC - Sporting Lokeren 3.30 3.40 2.20 +160 Royal Charleroi SC - Sporting Lokeren 
05 Oct 21:00 Club Brugge - Oud-Heverlee Leuven 1.40 4.75 8.00 +165 Club Brugge - Oud-Heverlee Leuven 
05 Oct 21:00 KV RS Waasland-Beveren - KV Oostende 2.45 3.35 2.90 +152 KV RS Waasland-Beveren - KV Oostende 
06 Oct 15:30 RSC Anderlecht - KV Kortrijk 1.30 5.45 10.00 +165 RSC Anderlecht - KV Kortrijk 
06 Oct 19:00 SV Zulte Waregem - Standard Liege 3.10 3.40 2.30 +126 SV Zulte Waregem - Standard Liege 
06 Oct 21:30 KAA Gent - KRC Genk 2.65 3.30 2.70 +129


----------

